# Whats up (Richmond,va)



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the site. As far as boards go, look around the equipment reviews section and do some research on different boards that you like. You into terrain, all-mountain, etc? Depending on the type of riding you do, that will help you narrow down your board choices along with the reviews section. As far as name brands, don't just buy a board because of what brand it is but also don't overlook a board because of it's brand name. Do the research and you'll find the best board for you. Good luck.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forums, it's a great vibe.

How long has it been since you've been on a board, and how long did you board?


----------



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

Well lol i havent been on one since maybe the 6th grade and now i am graduated senior. I didnt for about two years or so then stoped(i dont know why).


----------

